# Ever used LAKE CITY ammo?



## Yellojacket (Jan 27, 2009)

I bought 3 boxes of Lake City .45 ACP ammo from local gun dealer. Went to the range for the first time with the new Sig p220 Elite. I tried a box of Winchester PDX1 with no failures at all. (this will be my defense ammo of choice) and when I got to the Lake City stuff, the first 7 rounds were fine but EVERYTIME, the last round in the magazine would fail to chamber. (Only happens with a FULL magazine) This didn't happen with the Winchester ammo though??
This ammo is made in Hungary and imported by Armscorp USA in Baltimore. Next time at the range I'll try my Remington UMC and see how that goes.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Lake City makes a lot of Gov. Contract ammo. All I've used has worked great.


----------

